# tall=chad



## itorroella9 (Apr 4, 2021)

i'm not even saying tall=volcel cuz that's cope


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Apr 4, 2021)

They think he has an ugly face even though he's probably 7/10 because foid rating logic


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 4, 2021)

Enigmatic93 said:


> They think he has an ugly face even though he's probably 7/10 because foid rating logic


Lol no it’s just the power of height halo. it’s fucking over


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Apr 4, 2021)

Stop browsing tik tok.


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 4, 2021)

tall virgins let’s swap. i will gladly swap with u privileged fucks


----------



## itorroella9 (Apr 4, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> tall virgins let’s swap. i will gladly swap with u privileged fucks


i would also be a yottaslayer at 6'4


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Apr 4, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> tall virgins let’s swap. i will gladly swap with u privileged fucks


jfl at u. you have a girlfriend and fucked another girl sideways


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 4, 2021)

Height matters but face will always be more important


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Apr 4, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> tall virgins let’s swap. i will gladly swap with u privileged fucks



5'8 and good looking > 6'4" and average


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 4, 2021)

itorroella9 said:


> i would also be a yottaslayer at 6'4


lol if i was 6’4 my body count would literally be in the multiple dozens






“yea ur cute but ur 5’9”
“do you think you’re going to grow anymore?” 
“you look tall” when i stand up on my bed.

This is why I wont be happy till I have LL. Even then I’ll still be borderline manlet 

if you’re tall and have a lower n count than me just fucking rope you worthless piece of shit


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 4, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> lol if i was 6’4 my body count would literally be in the multiple dozens
> View attachment 1074098
> 
> 
> ...


"Absolutely mogged that manlet Brad Pitt at 5'10"


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 4, 2021)

thinwhiteduke said:


> jfl at u. you have a girlfriend and fucked another girl sideways


I don’t have one now. And it doesn’t really matter because if you are a manlet (especially below 5’8) it’s such an uphill battle it’s a fucking joke

like yes i can get decent girls from time to time but who gives a shit. if i was 8 inches taller i would literally be a giga slayer, laughing at u tall virgins you’re literally the definition of autistic


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 4, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> "Absolutely mogged that manlet Brad Pitt at 5'10"


Just be a famous actor bro 

also he’s 5’11 in america it’s not really manlet. meanwhile i am a weak 5’9 in U.K., it’s definitely borderline manlet. I exaggerate a lot and it’s not that bad to be this height, but it’s definitely a big disadvantage and my life would infinitely be better if I was taller


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Apr 4, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> i would literally be a giga slayer,


no, you would still be ugly


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 4, 2021)

Enigmatic93 said:


> 5'8 and good looking > 6'4" and average


5’8 only mogs 6’4 if 5’8 is a literal 6 psl, gymcelled good pheno etc everything basically top 5% and the 6’4 guy is just a typical low t 4 psl cuck


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 4, 2021)

thinwhiteduke said:


> no, you would still be ugly


dnr virgin


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Apr 4, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> 5’8 only mogs 6’4 if 5’8 is a literal 6 psl, gymcelled good pheno etc everything basically top 5% and the 6’4 guy is just a typical low t 4 psl cuck


So basically what I said


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 4, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> Just be a famous actor bro
> 
> also he’s 5’11 in america it’s not really manlet. meanwhile i am a weak 5’9 in U.K., it’s definitely borderline manlet. I exaggerate a lot and it’s not that bad to be this height, but it’s definitely a big disadvantage and my life would infinitely be better if I was taller


He is 5'10 frauds 5'11. Again man play with the hands u are dealt with, I'm 5'10 at 16, sucks not being 6'2 but what can u do. Average height Chad mogs this whole forum back to lucifer and beyond. 5'9 is fine it's my night height. I can get to 5'11 with most shoes. Id personally never do LL though too expensive and recovery time.


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 4, 2021)

Enigmatic93 said:


> So basically what I said


What are the chances of being 6 psl, gymcelled perfectly and also having a good pheno???

I will be lucky to achieve 6 psl through surgery. I don’t think it’s even possible, get rated htn as of rn


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 4, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> He is 5'10 frauds 5'11. Again man play with the hands u are dealt with, I'm 5'10 at 16, sucks not being 6'2 but what can u do. Average height Chad mogs this whole forum back to lucifer and beyond. 5'9 is fine it's my night height. I can get to 5'11 with most shoes. Id personally never do LL though too expensive and recovery time.


There’s no such thing as a chad height only chad face. Brad Pitt is a gigachad because of face only. His height is largely irrelevant


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 4, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> He is 5'10 frauds 5'11. Again man play with the hands u are dealt with, I'm 5'10 at 16, sucks not being 6'2 but what can u do. Average height Chad mogs this whole forum back to lucifer and beyond. 5'9 is fine it's my night height. I can get to 5'11 with most shoes. Id personally never do LL though too expensive and recovery time.


Lol I’m being autistic but it’s shit man. I don’t show it irl and definitely don’t show these toilets that their comments affect my mental health but it does 

when i meet a girl i can tell i just about pass her face requirements maybe but my height is a disadvantage and it’s just tragic.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 4, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> There’s no such thing as a chad height only chad face. Brad Pitt is a gigachad because of face only. His height is largely irrelevant


Yep, face is life. Height is a bonus multiplier if good face.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 4, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Yep, face is life. Height is a bonus multiplier if good face.


People here don’t realise women care about height mainly after face has met her standards


----------



## gamma (Apr 4, 2021)

Stop listening to what foid say and look at what they do

I've been in discos a lot of time years ago, I saw with eyes that 5'8 gymmaxxed takes more girls that 6'3 lanklet


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 4, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> There’s no such thing as a chad height only chad face. Brad Pitt is a gigachad because of face only. His height is largely irrelevant


Always the delusional tallfags spouting retarded cope like this
@Enigmatic93 
@portuguesecel 
@LondonVillie 

u will never feel the pain of hearing comments about your height, and i haven’t even received such bad comments. you can just feel that you are not their first option


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 4, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> People here don’t realise women care about height mainly after face has met her standards


Everything matters but face matters the most. Height and frame are almost intertwined both are important


----------



## recessed (Apr 4, 2021)

blackops2cel>>> tom cruise


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 4, 2021)

gamma said:


> Stop listening to what foid say and look at what they do
> 
> I've been in discos a lot of time years ago, I saw with eyes that 5'8 gymmaxxed takes more girls that 6'3 lanklet


Delusional tallfag

it’s deeper than slaying jfl. shorter men get paid less, less sex, more risk of suicide etc

now i will admit that a lot of these have to do with how the manlets react, it’s not like people will completely disregard manlets but it makes everything harder, from gaining a promotion to getting that stacylite.


----------



## itorroella9 (Apr 4, 2021)

gamma said:


> Stop listening to what foid say and look at what they do


yeah i see that my 6'3 ugly framelet non-nt classmate has a gf and my htn 5'9 friend is khhv


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 4, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> Always the delusional tallfags spouting retarded cope like this
> @Enigmatic93
> @portuguesecel
> @LondonVillie
> ...


I literally said height matters after face. You need both but face comes first


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 4, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> I literally said height matters after face. You need both but face comes first


5’9 with 6 psl face still isn’t enough to be guy of her dreams you need to have the full package


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 4, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> 5’9 with 6 psl face still isn’t enough to be guy of her dreams you need to have the full package


Is that your rating?


----------



## mogstar (Apr 4, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> Always the delusional tallfags spouting retarded cope like this
> @Enigmatic93
> @portuguesecel
> @LondonVillie
> ...


I feel the pain of hearing comments because of my face bro


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 4, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> Lol I’m being autistic but it’s shit man. I don’t show it irl and definitely don’t show these toilets that their comments affect my mental health but it does
> 
> when i meet a girl i can tell i just about pass her face requirements maybe but my height is a disadvantage and it’s just tragic.


Height is a disadvantage yeah, taller is better but need face for it or it's doomed. I hope I grow to 5'11 or 6' but one can only pray as my plates haven't closer and I grew 10cm last year from 165-167 to 175-177


----------



## warpsociety (Apr 4, 2021)

cope............................. the taller u are the less girls can see ur face...... so less girls see ur good features the taller u are becaus they can’t see ur face...................... shorter = closer more intimate social situations........... even 6’1 is too tall nowAdays


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Apr 4, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> dnr virgin


triggered i see


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 4, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Is that your rating?


No, idk my rating. people have said i’m 4 psl and others have said 5.5 jfl

i think i’m htn when lean


----------



## gamma (Apr 4, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> it’s deeper than slaying jfl


I would prefer being 5'8 and slaying than being 6'2 like me and not slaying


----------



## itorroella9 (Apr 4, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> u will never feel the pain of hearing comments about your height, and i haven’t even received such bad comments. you can just feel that you are not their first option


one of the most brutal things i heard about that is how some foids can sleep with shorter guys, but they would be totally embarassed if someone saw them holding hands around the streets

also, if you're short it's almost impossible to get called hot, you will always be seen as cute by foids


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 4, 2021)

thinwhiteduke said:


> triggered i see


Nop u just spouted incoherent bs






wtf does “fucking her sideways” mean


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 4, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> I feel the pain of hearing comments because of my face bro


Ur not ugly lol


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 4, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> No, idk my rating. people have said i’m 4 psl and others have said 5.5 jfl
> 
> i think i’m htn when lean



Men can’t rate other men basically


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 4, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> 5’9 with 6 psl face still isn’t enough to be guy of her dreams you need to have the full package


No one will ever be her prince Charming. Either be dick size, height, face, but she'll settle with good face, average height and average dick size and she'll be more than happy since her offsprings will likely have that good face. That's how I see it, 6'4 Chad thundercock isn't walking around everywhere to steal your gf.


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 4, 2021)

itorroella9 said:


> one of the most brutal things i heard about that is how some foids can sleep with shorter guys, but they would be totally embarassed if someone saw them holding hands around the streets
> 
> also, if you're short it's almost impossible to get called hot, you will always be seen as cute by foids


Yeah that’s the saddest thing. Some girls literally don’t even give a shit about height as much as they let on, they just get peer pressured to dump that manlet even if he has good face because her friends told her so

having a tall chad bf is like having a ferrari in women speak

anyway, i hate being 5’9 but glad asf i at least got blessed with a high t face and frame. if i didn’t at least have that i would have roped


----------



## mogstar (Apr 4, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> No, idk my rating. people have said i’m 4 psl and others have said 5.5 jfl
> 
> i think i’m htn when lean


If u have 6 slays u are 6 psl


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 4, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> If u have 6 slays u are 6 psl


no 6 psl for my low class albo turk mafia drug runner phenotype 

and i am far from 6 psl.


----------



## mogstar (Apr 4, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> no 6 psl for my low class albo turk mafia drug runner phenotype
> 
> and i am far from 6 psl.


U say height is an issue yet u have sex regularly whereas I rot here everyday, height is cope


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 4, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> U say height is an issue yet u have sex regularly whereas I rot here everyday, height is cope


What is regularly 

I have been through dry spells as well jfl. I guess covid has made it worse but I do ok

I do exaggerate but you definitely take being tall for granted 100%


----------



## recessed (Apr 4, 2021)

gamma said:


> I would prefer being 5'8 and slaying than being 6'2 like me and not slaying


same tbh
ive looked into all of those short vs tall studies and the pay difference is negligible and honestly most normies are gonna respect a 5'7 slayer more than a 6'3 khhv


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 4, 2021)

gamma said:


> I would prefer being 5'8 and slaying than being 6'2 like me and not slaying


Let’s swap then 

u get 5’9 6 slays and i get 6’2 virgin. sounds fair


----------



## mogstar (Apr 4, 2021)

recessed said:


> same tbh
> ive looked into all of those short vs tall studies and the pay difference is negligible and honestly most normies are gonna respect a 5'7 slayer more than a 6'3 khhv


A 20 cm difference is barely unnoticeable it’s all about face


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 4, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> If u have 6 slays u are 6 psl


That’s cope 
Slay quality counts more than slay number


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 4, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> Yeah that’s the saddest thing. Some girls literally don’t even give a shit about height as much as they let on, they just get peer pressured to dump that manlet even if he has good face because her friends told her so
> 
> having a tall chad bf is like having a ferrari in women speak
> 
> anyway, i hate being 5’9 but glad asf i at least got blessed with a high t face and frame. if i didn’t at least have that i would have roped


I'm just thankful that I ended up at 5'10 even when my parents are 5'5 5'0, and blessed with good bones and wide frame. The chances of a girl finding 6'3 guy with a good face (even rarer than height) and a 7 inch dick is almost zero to none.


----------



## gamma (Apr 4, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> Let’s swap then
> 
> u get 5’9 6 slays and i get 6’2 virgin. sounds fair


I'm not virgin and 6 slays it's too less to be called slayer 

But I would swap with 5'8 Vinnie Hacker for sure


----------



## Deleted member 13375 (Apr 4, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> Just be a famous actor bro
> 
> also he’s 5’11 in america it’s not really manlet. meanwhile i am a weak 5’9 in U.K., it’s definitely borderline manlet. I exaggerate a lot and it’s not that bad to be this height, but it’s definitely a big disadvantage and my life would infinitely be better if I was taller


5'9 is tall in UK . Everyone is a gigamanlet here


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Apr 4, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> I don’t have one now. And it doesn’t really matter because if you are a manlet (especially below 5’8) it’s such an uphill battle it’s a fucking joke
> 
> like yes i can get decent girls from time to time but who gives a shit. if i was 8 inches taller i would literally be a giga slayer, laughing at u tall virgins you’re literally the definition of autistic


if i was 6'4 i would be a movie star, ceo of a fortune10, and father a whole country
the tall people here are losers


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 4, 2021)

gamma said:


> I'm not virgin and 6 slays it's too less to be called slayer
> 
> But I would swap with 5'8 Vinnie Hacker for sure


Vinnie hacker life mogs this whole forum back to lucifer at 5'8 tbh good point.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 4, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Vinnie hacker life mogs this whole forum back to lucifer at 5'8 tbh good point.


Because of face but tbh he looks taller because of proportions


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 4, 2021)

paratboss213 said:


> 5'9 is tall in UK . Everyone is a gigamanlet here


Unironically I feel okay in public, but I know compared to a real 6'3 chad in a high class area or some tall athlete i just get mogged. 

its not a question of "can i slay at this height" because i know i can do ok, but at the end of the day u can never be a dream guy for a girl if u are a manlet.


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 4, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> if i was 6'4 i would be a movie star, ceo of a fortune10, and father a whole country
> the tall people here are losers


if u are tall (6'2-4 depending on country) and 5 psl you're basically a chad irl


----------



## Deleted member 13375 (Apr 4, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> Unironically I feel okay in public, but I know compared to a real 6'3 chad in a high class area or some tall athlete i just get mogged.
> 
> its not a question of "can i slay at this height" because i know i can do ok, but at the end of the day u can never be a dream guy for a girl if u are a manlet.


Most guys r short and larp anyway, I guess u can claim 5'10 with your height . Also most guys I see with girls are mostly under 5'10 anyway , not saying cuz girls prefer short guys but just cos legit 6ft1+ guys are quite rare here and when I walk around


----------



## gamma (Apr 4, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> u can never be a dream guy for a girl if u are a manlet.


Even if your face is sub 7/10 you will never a dream guy

Dream guy is chad, tall, muscular....literally 1% of men


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 4, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> Unironically I feel okay in public, but I know compared to a real 6'3 chad in a high class area or some tall athlete i just get mogged.
> 
> its not a question of "can i slay at this height" because i know i can do ok, but at the end of the day u can never be a dream guy for a girl if u are a manlet.


No one can be a dream guy though, no one ever will unless your top 0.1 model with a massive dick size 6'4 height someone will always mog you. Better to not think about it and do what you can, u can be her dream guy mentally though, if she is infatuated with you, you are her current prince Charming.


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 4, 2021)

paratboss213 said:


> Most guys r short and larp anyway, I guess u can claim 5'10 with your height . Also most guys I see with girls are mostly under 5'10 anyway , not saying cuz girls prefer short guys but just cos legit 6ft1+ guys are quite rare here and when I walk around


i dip a bit below 5'9 at my lowest, i don't wear lifts because it feels fucking shit frauding like that. i will consider once i get a job or some shit lol where no one knows me

and yea ofc u can get girls or slay with a good face if ur above 5'7, but that's not the point man, the point is no matter what you do, you will not be her no 1. option that means you will get cucked eventually, or left for someone better. and dating is an uphill battle


----------



## Beetlejuice (Apr 4, 2021)

@portuguesecel volcel then

@LondonVillie thoughts?


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 4, 2021)

gamma said:


> Even if your face is sub 7/10 you will never a dream guy
> 
> Dream guy is chad, tall, muscular....literally 1% of men


do u not see the problem... if u are 6'4 with a good base you can become a chad. if you're 5'9 with a good base you'll need LL to become a true chad or fraud with lifts

what happens if i fraud with lifts and then shrink 3 inches once i take my shoes off? it's a joke


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 4, 2021)

gamma said:


> Even if your face is sub 7/10 you will never a dream guy
> 
> Dream guy is chad, tall, muscular....literally 1% of men


You think 5 inch dick size Chad cares about if some subhuman has an 8 inch dick when he life mogs most normies jfl. Those women orgasm from how good his face is. Always will be someone out there that mogs you, but if good face and average everywhere else you are fine for the rest of your life and will have success.


----------



## mogstar (Apr 4, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> do u not see the problem... if u are 6'4 with a good base you can become a chad. if you're 5'9 with a good base you'll need LL to become a true chad or fraud with lifts
> 
> what happens if i fraud with lifts and then shrink 3 inches once i take my shoes off? it's a joke


Im 6’4 with a trucel base, u do know that u could wear lifts but I’ll never be good looking


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 4, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Im 6’4 with a trucel base, u do know that u could wear lifts but I’ll never be good looking


Ur like 4.5psl it's not that bad jfl. Ur problem is ur IPD, and u can't really change that, but that's the same with me, i will have to fork out 100k to be 3-4 inches taller. 

maybe we should just try to be happy with what we got, seems like acceptance is the only answer


----------



## itorroella9 (Apr 4, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> You think 5 inch dick size Chad cares about if some subhuman has an 8 inch dick when he life mogs most normies jfl.


don't even try to compare dick to height

brb i think i'm gonna do a thread explaining with actual science and blackpill why is height so important


----------



## mogstar (Apr 4, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> Ur like 4.5psl it's not that bad jfl. Ur problem is ur IPD, and u can't really change that, but that's the same with me, i will have to fork out 100k to be 3-4 inches taller.
> 
> maybe we should just try to be happy with what we got, seems like acceptance is the only answer


Exactly, we should looksmax to our full potencial but we should always know we won’t ever be Chico and if u slay at such a young age that means u are good looking


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 4, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> do u not see the problem... if u are 6'4 with a good base you can become a chad. if you're 5'9 with a good base you'll need LL to become a true chad or fraud with lifts
> 
> what happens if i fraud with lifts and then shrink 3 inches once i take my shoes off? it's a joke


True Chad isn't her dream guy, because a dream guy isn't possible irl lol. Chad comes from face and being within average deviations of height not manlet. Ian somerhalder at 5'9 is gigachad, so is cillian Murphy and tom Cruise at 5'7 so is Vinnie hacker at 5'8. You cannot be a dream guy because not every Chad is packing a 7 inch cock (most will be between 5-6 length to 4-5 girth), some will be short some will be average, but there's 1 common thing all have FACE.


----------



## mogstar (Apr 4, 2021)

itorroella9 said:


> don't even try to compare dick to height
> 
> brb i think i'm gonna do a thread explaining with actual science and blackpill why is height so important


Tag me in that shit thread u are about to make


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 4, 2021)

It is a mere saying of how there will be someone who mogs you in an aspect. You'd all still be incels regardless of muh height because ur face is dogshit.

Taller is better no one here is fucking denying that you abused kutta, but Elliot Rodgers could be 6'3 for all I care and still be incel.


itorroella9 said:


> don't even try to compare dick to height
> 
> brb i think i'm gonna do a thread explaining with actual science and blackpill why is height so important


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 4, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Exactly, we should looksmax to our full potencial but we should always know we won’t ever be Chico and if u slay at such a young age that means u are good looking


I don’t slay jfl. Slaying is a girl every month at least IMO. I could have had maybe 2 more slays than I do now because I fucked a few up, but you’re probably so non NT and autistic that you’ve missed out on 10. Basically I succeed most opportunities I get because I can fraud NT, but you are probably still shy

I am literally hyper NT and extroverted, most guys here don’t know how to talk to girls at all. I have fortunately been able to fraud NT since 14.


----------



## mogstar (Apr 4, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> I don’t slay jfl. Slaying is a girl every month at least IMO. I could have had maybe 2 more slays than I do now because I fucked a few up, but you’re probably so non NT and autistic that you’ve missed out on 10. Basically I succeed most opportunities I get because I can fraud NT, but you are probably still shy
> 
> I am literally hyper NT and extroverted, most guys here don’t know how to talk to girls at all. I have fortunately been able to fraud NT since 14.


Nah I don’t even talk to girls and I also don’t try and I also don’t go out much but I’m trying to change that altought it won’t change anything


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Apr 4, 2021)

itorroella9 said:


> i'm not even saying tall=volcel cuz that's cope




It's actually crazy.

These two sound like two dudes.

"Is she hot? Or are you just desperate to fuck?"

This is exactly how two dudes would have sounded 2 years ago when guys used to be boystrous in clubs. I remember I used to be this way with my friends. These two are acting like male characters from one of the American Pie movies. Only they are girls. Fuck me society has changed and not for the better. How does this even run? Women are becoming men. It's striking me now.


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 4, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Nah I don’t even talk to girls and I also don’t try and I also don’t go out much but I’m trying to change that altought it won’t change anything


exactly see what i mean, u don’t try yet have 2 slays


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Apr 4, 2021)

Being tall = automatic status


----------



## itorroella9 (Apr 4, 2021)

kinda offtopic but vinnie hacker isn't 5'8 jfl, and if you see comments from videos of guys calling out vinnie saying he's short, it's full of foids defending he's actually 6'0, i even remember one comment with a lot of likes of a foid saying "i'm gonna start simping for (another tiktoker) if he's shorter than me 😭", lemme link it


----------



## mogstar (Apr 4, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> exactly see what i mean, u don’t try yet have 2 slays


But girls fucked u because u are good looking bro I see subhumans who try all the time and get rejected and they are extroverted and Nt


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 4, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> But girls fucked u because u are good looking bro I see subhumans who try all the time and get rejected and they are extroverted and Nt


bro add me from PM. I sent u


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 4, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Being tall = automatic status


No downsides to being tall as taller is better but most people that struggle with getting girls aren't because of height if they're average (5'9-5'10), it's two common things that make slaying difficult for these ppl. 
1. Face
2. Being an aspie, non nt.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 4, 2021)

Beetlejuice said:


> @portuguesecel volcel then
> 
> @LondonVillie thoughts?


Height is cope 
I’m 6’3 and it means nothing to women


----------



## mogstar (Apr 4, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> bro add me from PM. I sent u


Sure bro


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Apr 4, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Height matters but face will always be more important


No.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 4, 2021)

Original said:


> No.


I’m right


----------



## mogstar (Apr 4, 2021)

Hello @Original ❤️😍


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 4, 2021)

itorroella9 said:


> kinda offtopic but vinnie hacker isn't 5'8 jfl, and if you see comments from videos of guys calling out vinnie saying he's short, it's full of foids defending he's actually 6'0, i even remember one comment with a lot of likes of a foid saying "i'm gonna start simping for (another tiktoker) if he's shorter than me 😭", lemme link it


Face halos height. People may think ur taller if ur face is good lol, face halos everything, dick, frame, height. He is 5'9-5'10 from what I've seen. Could be 5'8 but he isn't 6ft.


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Apr 4, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Hello @Original ❤️😍


Hi.


----------



## mogstar (Apr 4, 2021)

Original said:


> Hi.


Face or height ?


----------



## itorroella9 (Apr 4, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> People may think ur taller if ur face is good lol


true, and it also happens on the opposite case (look at the original post)


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Apr 4, 2021)

All foids talk about is height nowadays

Its over


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 4, 2021)

itorroella9 said:


> true, and it also happens on the opposite case (look at the original post)


Like I said man, I will never disagree being taller is better but you will need face. Valentina Nappi hates doing porn because all the guys in there are ugly subhumans with massive dicks. Taller has no downsides but you may never use ur privilege of height if u don't have a good face with it.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 4, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Face halos height. People may think ur taller if ur face is good lol, face halos everything, dick, frame, height. He is 5'9-5'10 from what I've seen. Could be 5'8 but he isn't 6ft.


He has great proportions which makes him look taller


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 4, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> He has great proportions which makes him look taller


Yeah of course proportions and frame also contribute to "looking tall"


----------



## Biggdink (Apr 4, 2021)

gamma said:


> Stop listening to what foid say and look at what they do
> 
> I've been in discos a lot of time years ago, I saw with eyes that 5'8 gymmaxxed takes more girls that 6'3 lanklet


No one cares about Middle East , girls in west care about height


----------



## Deleted member 11288 (Apr 4, 2021)

Enigmatic93 said:


> 5'8 and good looking > 6'4" and average


teracope


----------



## datboijj (Apr 4, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> I’m right


I see a woman irl see the back of a tall 6ft 4 guy and smile
but then the smile quickly turns to disgusted eye roll once she sees the incel face

BUT.........

I know mega Persian mogger with green eyes dark wavy hair,
He facially mogs Michele Morrone to death!
He looks like he should be a fable character
but he is 5 ft 6, I worked with him
and it was brutal seeing height pill, as he would walk up to greet a female customer to do a shipment
they would have the biggest smile,But as he got closer and they realized his height
the expression quickly goes to :






Iv'e literally seen them do that. It's brutal
like they found out he has cancer or something
Now explain


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 4, 2021)

datboijj said:


> I see a woman irl see the back of a tall 6ft 4 guy and smile
> but then the smile quickly turns to disgusted eye roll once she sees the incel face
> 
> BUT.........
> ...


Height matters but face matters more 
His face is good but his height isn’t good enough.


----------



## Tyronecell (Apr 4, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> Let’s swap then
> 
> u get 5’9 6 slays and i get 6’2 virgin. sounds fair


I would agree tbh


----------



## Deleted member 11705 (Apr 4, 2021)

Water


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Apr 4, 2021)

short dudes are practically quasimodos in real life


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 4, 2021)

Tyronecell said:


> I would agree tbh


let’s swap bitch ass


----------



## Tyronecell (Apr 4, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> let’s swap bitch ass


Okay, height is worthless for me, swaping, I would at least increase my sexual account


----------



## Tyronecell (Apr 4, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> let’s swap bitch ass


Okay, height is worthless for me, swaping, I would at least increase my sexual account


----------



## recessed (Apr 4, 2021)

how will manlets cope with losing out on this 3 PSL club cumrag? sorry short kings but she's tall chad only!


----------



## Entschuldigung (Apr 4, 2021)

Who cares about what a roastie has to say?


----------



## Brazitard (Oct 6, 2022)

Average height in Brazil = 5'8
Average height in the US = 5'9
Average height in Europe = 5'10 to 5'11

6'1/6'3 is tall in the US and Europe respectively
6'0 is tall in Brazil

Tall = 4 inches taller than average
I'm 6'1 in Brazil (barefoot morning height) so I'm 5 inches taller than average, but I'm as wide as I am tall...

Tall cutoff in the US but tallish in Europe (6'2 = 90th in Netherlands)

But again I'm as wide as I'm tall, so my frame compensates for my lack of height in Europe. 

COME AT ME EUROPEAN WHITE POOSY!


----------

